# High houred JD 4030



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

There is a JD 4030 at the local dealership on consignment from one of the dealerships mechanics. Looks like it was well maintained. Tires are getting pretty worn.

It has 10,600 hours with an inframe overhaul around 8000 hours.

Has decent cab with working A/C.

They want $11,900 for it. This chain of dealerships tends to be high on their prices (I used to work for the company at a different location).

Should I stay away from a 4030 with such high hours?

I'd say somewhere around $10,000 would be more reasonable?

I would probably only put on maybe 60-80 hours per year.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I just bought one a couple years ago. Drawbar said it had more hours than the tach. Apparently the thousands place is stuck on three. No clue how many hours but I would assume over 10k. Synchro shift. Has been a rock solid tractor for me. I paid 6000 for an open station. I'm not sure it helps but every 30 series Deere I've run has been really reliable.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Just depends on previous maintenance, Dad bought our 1855 like new from White in South Bend, all they used it for was moving equipment around the lot. Have 7000 hours on the third tach. All depends on how comfortable you are doing your own repairs.


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

I have one we did an in frame on about 4000 hrs ago. It gets used everyday as it is my loader tractor. Love it and will be when I go. Nice little tractor with big tractor features for it's day.


----------

